# Browning Light A5 Steel Barrel



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am hoping to find a steel shot barrel for my Browning light A5. Just curious if anyone knows of a place that sells them. I have searched several gun sites hoping to find one for sale, but I have not had any luck. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an older Belg. made Light 12, and I was told by Browning not too shoot steel in it, even if I could find a barrel. That might be because of age. I won't take the chance with mine, lead or nothing. I bought a different gun instead. Best thing I could have done. Love the Light 12, won't part with it, but the new X-3 is a close second


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

This was actually my grandfathers gun. I brought it to my gunsmith and had him deep clean it. I mentioned using it for duck hunting and he said that it had a full barrel on it, and that it was not safe to shoot steel through. He suggested I find either a Japanese barrel or a IC or Modified barrel. Called Browning and they no longer make barrels for them, but they did give me a couple numbers for some places that sell them from time to time.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Feb 22, 2006)

since he changed his mine, the barrel is no longer for sale


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Consider it sold! PM at you in a few...


----------

